# Sao lộ hàng



## Admin (30 Tháng tám 2012)

*Chỉ khi nhìn thấy chính hình ảnh của mình trên báo chí, truyền hình,  các ngôi sao mới ngớ người ra rằng mình đã quá hớ hênh.*

*Jennifer Lopez*









 Hồi tháng 6 vừa qua, diva  Latin Jennifer Lopez đã có “khoảnh khắc  Marilyn Monroe” khi váy của cô bị một cơn gió mạnh thổi tốc lên. Nhưng  khác với huyền thoại sexy màn bạc, Jennifer lại bị lộ một bên ngực khi  cúi xuống giữ váy. Không may đây lại là lần xuất hiện trên chương trình  truyền hình Wetten, Das của Đức.
*Khloe Kardashian*








 Khi làm khách mời trong chương trình Fox & Friends của đài FOX,  ngôi sao truyền hình Khloe – em gái của cô Kim “siêu vòng 3” vô tình bị  lộ ngực. Sau đó, không cảm thấy xấu hổ, Khloe chứng minh sự cố trên  không khiến cô nhụt chí khi nói: _“Tôi bị lộ ngực và tôi yêu nó”_.

*Lady Gaga*








 Trên thảm đỏ Designers of America 2011 Fashion Awards, Lady Gaga vô  tư tạo dáng mà không biết rằng bộ váy cúp ngực của cô đã “phản chủ” và  cánh săn ảnh đã không để lỡ khoảnh khắc đó. Tại giải thưởng này, Lady  Gaga được vinh danh là biểu tượng thời trang của năm nay.

*Tara Reid*








 Người đẹp của_ American Pie_  tươi tắn đến dự bữa tiệc sinh nhật của P. Diddy vào năm 2004. Diện bộ  váy đen gợi cảm, rạng rỡ trên thảm đỏ, Tara Reid dường như không để ý  rằng dây váy đã bị kéo xuống, khiến thiên hạ được phen ngắm trọn một bên  ngực của cô.

*Katherine Heigl*








 Nữ diễn viên Katherine Heigl suýt nữa thì bị “lộ hàng” khi quai váy  bất ngờ bị bục ra trong lúc cô lên nhận giải Ngôi sao nữ của năm tại lễ  trao giải ShoWest. Rất may là MC Billy Bush rất ga lăng khi tình nguyện  giữ váy cho Katherine để cô hoàn thành bài phát biểu của mình.

*Lindsay Lohan*








 Trên bãi biển Miami hồi cuối tháng 5, “cô nàng lắm chiêu” Lindsay  Lohan thoải mái nô đùa với bạn bè giữa sóng biển. Chẳng may cơn sóng to  ập tới, cuốn phăng cả bikini khiến Lindsay vội vàng phải giữ lấy, tất  nhiên lộ ngực là điều không thể tránh khỏi.








 	Lần lộ ngực trước đó của Lindsay.


*Britney Spears*








 Trên sân khấu biểu diễn, trong bộ váy bó sát, “công chúa nhạc pop”  Britney Spears biểu diễn sung tới mức hở cả ngực mà tới “khổ chủ” lẫn vũ  công cũng không hề hay biết, người duy nhất là cánh paparazzi.

*Eva Longoria*








 Làm khách mời trong chương trình Late Show, “bà nội trợ kiểu Mỹ” Eva  Longoria mặc chiếc áo vest khoét cổ sâu gợi cảm, quần short ngắn hết  mức. Khi đang trò chuyện, Eva bỗng nhiên phát hiện cổ áo của cô bắt đầu  mở quá rộng và hét lên: _“Ối, chiếc cúc áo của tôi”_ và mau chóng “chữa cháy”.

*Ke$ha*








 Cũng vì chiếc áo cổ khoét sâu mà nữ ca sỹ trẻ Ke$ha cũng bị lộ ngực  khi mải mê tập dượt cho chương trình Much Music Video Awards. Ke$ha nổi  tiếng với thời trang ăn mặc “rách rưới” nên từng nhiều lần bị lộ hàng.

*Pete Wentz*








 Ông bố trẻ Pete Wentz – thành viên của Fall Out Boy thân thiện chào  cánh săn ảnh khi ra đường trong tình trạng mặc quần rách. Điều đáng nói  là quần jeans của Pete rách đúng nơi “nhạy cảm” nhất.
*Công Dương*​


----------

